# Puppy bath



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Good morning everyone! I am picking up my new puppy on Sunday and I will introduce us then when I have pictures to post but I have a technical question. How soon can I give my new puppy a bath? I have always had short hair dogs in the past so I am not sure about this one. 

Thanks, Leigha


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Leigha,
Welcome to the forum  :welcome:

How old is your baby? I actually start my puppies when they are very young and they are done weekly, but I would not recommend that for someone who may not be very experienced. The one thing you need to keep in mind is to be sure that you don't get water into your puppy's ears or soap into their eyes and make sure they stay warm. and soon as you wash your baby, wrap her in a towel and after a few minutes then blow dry her and make sure she is completely dry.

Looking forward to meeting and seeing pictures of your new bundle of joy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeighaMason said:


> Good morning everyone! I am picking up my new puppy on Sunday and I will introduce us then when I have pictures to post but I have a technical question. How soon can I give my new puppy a bath? I have always had short hair dogs in the past so I am not sure about this one.
> 
> Thanks, Leigha


When I picked Kodi up from his breeder, he had already had at least one bath, and they showed me how to bathe him while I was there, so that was a second bath by 11 weeks. We started in with baths a week or two after we took him home, and he's had a bath every 7-10 days since then. We've never had any problems!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

My Bumi came home at 12 wks and he already had at least 1-2 baths with the breeder. I gave him a nice warm bath the next day he got home.


----------

